# EMS Desktop Backrounds?



## BuddingEMT (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone know any good websites with EMS-related desktop backgrounds? Even a website with high quality photos would work. I tried looking it up on Google but I couldn't really find anything worthwhile.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 23, 2009)

Google or Yahoo with large images / wallpaper size, and that should do.


----------



## BuddingEMT (Apr 23, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Google or Yahoo with large images / wallpaper size, and that should do.



When I look up "EMS", it brings up a lot of images of firefighters. Why is that? I'm looking for pictures of paramedics and EMTs. I'll keep searching.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 23, 2009)

Than put "Paramedic" or "Emergency Medical Technician" instead of EMS


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is one.  Not really a paramedic or EMT, but I really like it.  I had it as my BG for a while.

http://www.oshkoshcorporation.com/news/mediacenter/medtec/Medtec_ambulance.jpg

Here are some others:

http://www.memories4everetched.com/photogallery/star of life with american flag.jpg
http://www.fincastlerescue.com/star2.jpg

Eric


----------

